# "Mini" Airless Sprayer



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Any suggestions?

I have mid-sized airless now (Titan 400), but would like to add a "tiny airless" that packs a punch (is there such a thing?) and I could throw in the back of the vehicle and maybe leave there. Can be considered semi-disposable.

*How many PSI minimum to atomize most latex trim paint?*


-For tiny projects (quart-to-gallon sized - which I do a lot of) - I have an HVLP, looking for a tiny airless.
-comes w/ 25-30' hose
-lightweight (around 20lbs), easy to set-up, and easy to clean.
-under $500 (flexible on price)


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Are you thinking somewhere along the lines of those little Graco Pro Shots? Those are kind of Handy for doing exterior doors or other small areas.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Are you thinking somewhere along the lines of those little Graco Pro Shots? Those are kind of Handy for doing exterior doors or other small areas.


Not exactly, I have had several pro shots over the years...

similar concept, lightweight, portable sprayers, easy to clean up, good for small projects... looking for something ultra-compact, but more suited to fine-finish.

Something maybe like this size (20-25lbs, 25' hose):


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Oh I gotcha. Havent had one of those. That little titan 1700 looks pretty sweet. Haven't seen that before. Know what you mean though, i get these little bookcase or shiplap jobs and the hardest part is carrying around and cleaning the 440


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Oh I gotcha. Havent had one of those. That little titan 1700 looks pretty sweet. Haven't seen that before. Know what you mean though, i get these little bookcase or shiplap jobs and the hardest part is carrying around and cleaning the 440


The 1700 only has 1500 psi, but the size is perfect.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Here I am, with my two Titan 840s, wondering if a 440 would be too small or not....


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> Here I am, with my two Titan 840s, wondering if a 440 would be too small or not....


Looking for a tool that will fill a need: a small airless for small projects, but still capable of giving a fine finish.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Seriously looking at the ED65 anyone have any experience with them? 
Wonder if they would fit the bill? 

Not sure what a diaphragm pump is.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> Here I am, with my two Titan 840s, wondering if a 440 would be too small or not....


Lol all relative right? Tell ya what though I'm a one machine, mostly residential repaint operation and that little 440 really is the perfect machine. Do wish I had a bigger pump for NC Interiors, but we only do 1 or 2 of those a year.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> Seriously looking at the ED65 anyone have any experience with them?
> Wonder if they would fit the bill?
> 
> Not sure what a diaphragm pump is.


I know on some of the cabinet threads I've heard a couple proponents of those machines, haven't tried one myself though either.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> Seriously looking at the ED65 anyone have any experience with them?
> Wonder if they would fit the bill?
> 
> Not sure what a diaphragm pump is.


@MikeCalifornia would probably be able to offer quite a bit of insight, since he has the ED655. I have the Graco GX 19, but if I had a choice between that and the ED 655, I'd choose the ED 655. Most airless sprayers we use are piston driven. The ED 655 uses a diaphragm, which I would expect to produce at least a slightly more even spray pattern at lower pressures. I have 4 diaphragm pumps that I use for roof cleaning, but the principles are the same no matter what you're spraying.

I equate the little GX 19 piston pump to a siphon feed gun...it can work, but requires more pressure to overcome the fact that the paint must be sucked up through a tube before reaching the pump. 
The diaphragm pump on the ED 655 would be more like a gravity feed gun, requires less pressure due to paint being top fed and assisted by gravity.

The 1 and only drawback of the ED 655 is that it is always "on" when you turn it on. An easy work-around is to use a Christmas Light Remote Control plugged into the wall and the sprayer plugged into that. Allows you to turn it off/on with the click of a button. (Started using those remotes when I first began with turbines for the same reason...always "on").


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> @MikeCalifornia would probably be able to offer quite a bit of insight, since he has the ED655. I have the Graco GX 19, but if I had a choice between that and the ED 655, I'd choose the ED 655. Most airless sprayers we use are piston driven. The ED 655 uses a diaphragm, which I would expect to produce at least a slightly more even spray pattern at lower pressures. I have 4 diaphragm pumps that I use for roof cleaning, but the principles are the same no matter what you're spraying.
> 
> I equate the little GX 19 piston pump to a siphon feed gun...it can work, but requires more pressure to overcome the fact that the paint must be sucked up through a tube before reaching the pump.
> The diaphragm pump on the ED 655 would be more like a gravity feed gun, requires less pressure due to paint being top fed and assisted by gravity.
> ...


Thank you, appreciate the response!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

IMHO the ED655 is an awesome machine. It would be something light and compact, just spin off the hopper, to leave behind the seat. I usually run 25' of line. What I like about diaphram pumps is its always moving/fluttering so constant pressure to the gun is there, unlike a piston which will have to play catch up on the trigger pull and usually its a big burst from the get-go. I sprayed out some french doors this week with a 208 FFLP tip, white on the inside, red on the exterior side, lowsheen enamel finish. Came out super nice. The only thing is they are not the low price unit, they run about $650-700. Graco makes a similar unit, plus the x5 models, which may be less, but I think Graco sux. I do like the new blue guns though, such a nice light trigger pull.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Another option are the handheld gracos. Kind of awkward, but very portable. Maybe good for a couple doors or a fireplace.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> IMHO the ED655 is an awesome machine. It would be something light and compact, just spin off the hopper, to leave behind the seat. I usually run 25' of line. What I like about diaphram pumps is its always moving/fluttering so constant pressure to the gun is there, unlike a piston which will have to play catch up on the trigger pull and usually its a big burst from the get-go. I sprayed out some french doors this week with a 208 FFLP tip, white on the inside, red on the exterior side, lowsheen enamel finish. Came out super nice. The only thing is they are not the low price unit, they run about $650-700. Graco makes a similar unit, plus the x5 models, which may be less, but I think Graco sux. I do like the new blue guns though, such a nice light trigger pull.


Thank you @MikeCalifornia ,

Which hose are you running? 1/4” x 25’ by titan, or other?
Does it accept synergy ff tips?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> Thank you @MikeCalifornia ,
> 
> Which hose are you running? 1/4” x 25’ by titan, or other?
> Does it accept synergy ff tips?


Its blue, so a graco 25'. That's all stores seem to stock in 25'. Your gun will depend on what guard it will accept. Although anything, other than an old school silver gun will have a 7/8 diffuser on it nowadays.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Its blue, so a graco 25'. That's all stores seem to stock in 25'. Your gun will depend on what guard it will accept. Although anything, other than an old school silver gun will have a 7/8 diffuser on it nowadays.


Thank you. Worth asking to make sure it is not a one-off. I have quite a few titan tips.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> IMHO the ED655 is an awesome machine. It would be something light and compact, just spin off the hopper, to leave behind the seat. I usually run 25' of line. What I like about diaphram pumps is its always moving/fluttering so constant pressure to the gun is there, unlike a piston which will have to play catch up on the trigger pull and usually its a big burst from the get-go. I sprayed out some french doors this week with a 208 FFLP tip, white on the inside, red on the exterior side, lowsheen enamel finish. Came out super nice. The only thing is they are not the low price unit, they run about $650-700. Graco makes a similar unit, plus the x5 models, which may be less, but I think Graco sux. I do like the new blue guns though, such a nice light trigger pull.


Couple of things to be aware of with these smaller diaphragm pumps.

They will struggle with thick materials, So make sure you use a finish paint & primer that will work without issues.
They need to be kept immaculately clean. (They are super easy to clean though - just don't leave materials in them overnight)
ALWAYS run a cup of water or something through it first before filling the hopper with paint to find out that its not working and now you get to clean it to figure out why.
They get a lot of hate from people. But if you take care of it, keep it clean and learn how to use it, they are great for a lot of things. They setup really fast, and they are more efficient than a piston powered airless (Less Pressure so less material bounces off the surface and becomes overspray.) So less prep. Plus the they can produce as good or better finish as a larger airless. 

Of course eventually you start looking at air powered Diaphragm pumps, [Link] and wondering if you could do enough production to warrant owning one...and maybe a spray booth...and a drying room...etc.

Just be careful it can be a really deep rabbit hole.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

kentdalimp said:


> ...they are more efficient than a piston powered airless (Less Pressure so less material bounces off the surface and becomes overspray.)


I don't think that has anything to do with piston vs diaphram, you can dial some piston pumps like tritech down to 500psi no problem


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I equate the little GX 19 piston pump to a siphon feed gun...it can work, but requires more pressure to overcome the fact that the paint must be sucked up through a tube before reaching the pump.
> The diaphragm pump on the ED 655 would be more like a gravity feed gun, requires less pressure due to paint being top fed and assisted by gravity.


I just got a GX19 with a hopper and it's a gavity feed. There is no suction tube. I seen in the manual there are different models, although I have only seen them for sale with the hopper attached.

I am new to spraying so I can't tell it if it is good or not in comparison or how the finish is, as all the issues I have had in regards to that was me and my technique or process. However at 28lbs it's still heavier then I like. Clean up I thought would be a breeze but it seemed awkward. With the X7 I borrowed to do a fence I could hook the hose up to it and flush it out. The GX19 it appears you can't do that. Have to fill the hopper of with water and and run it thru the machine by the power of the machine. Seems like that is doing undo wear on the machine. Maybe someone can educate me if I'm missing something in the cleaning process in regards to this hopper unit.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cardgunner said:


> I just got a GX19 with a hopper and it's a gavity feed. There is no suction tube. I seen in the manual there are different models, although I have only seen them for sale with the hopper attached.
> 
> I am new to spraying so I can't tell it if it is good or not in comparison or how the finish is, as all the issues I have had in regards to that was me and my technique or process. However at 28lbs it's still heavier then I like. Clean up I thought would be a breeze but it seemed awkward. With the X7 I borrowed to do a fence I could hook the hose up to it and flush it out. The GX19 it appears you can't do that. Have to fill the hopper of with water and and run it thru the machine by the power of the machine. Seems like that is doing undo wear on the machine. Maybe someone can educate me if I'm missing something in the cleaning process in regards to this hopper unit.


You're absolutely right about the GX 19 being more gravity fed. It was a poor example on my part. My GX 19 is the only piston pump I have that's hopper fed, so I should've equated airless piston pumps in general to that of a siphon feeds, requiring more pressures to overcome the suction as well as gravity. I could've used any other type of piston-driven airless as a much better example. 

Not sure if the Graco Magnum Power Flush Kits would work on the GX 19 without some adapter, since I dont know what size the threads are, but it'd be very easy to make something work. Standard hose end ball valve, 3/4" would be my guess.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Not sure if the Graco Magnum Power Flush Kits would work on the GX 19 without some adapter, since I dont know what size the threads are, but it'd be very easy to make something work. Standard hose end ball valve, 3/4" would be my guess.


If this is what you are talking about, i don't think so. The thread pattern is different then I seen before. I'm looking at the where the hopper screws onto the machine.








Graco Magnum Power Flush Clean-out Adapter, DX, XR


Graco's power flush clean out adapter fits Magnum DX, XR, and SR airless paint sprayers.



www.portlandcompressor.com





The search also got me this, but not sure which end I would have to take off to use it








Graco ProX21 or Pro210ES Paint Sprayer Power Flush Adapter 288686 - The Home Depot


Graco's dedication to delivering the highest quality products also allows you to protect your investment by offering products that can be repaired to ensure years of reliable service. High quality parts



www.homedepot.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cardgunner said:


> If this is what you are talking about, i don't think so. The thread pattern is different then I seen before. I'm looking at the where the hopper screws onto the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I WAS referring to the first one, (screw-in ball valve type). As I said though, not sure of the thread size, so an adapter may be needed. Could need a Straight Pipe Thread-to-Garden Hose Adapter, or something similar. Easy enough to find the right adapter once you identify the threads for each though.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> @MikeCalifornia would probably be able to offer quite a bit of insight, since he has the ED655. I have the Graco GX 19, but if I had a choice between that and the ED 655, I'd choose the ED 655. Most airless sprayers we use are piston driven. The ED 655 uses a diaphragm, which I would expect to produce at least a slightly more even spray pattern at lower pressures. I have 4 diaphragm pumps that I use for roof cleaning, but the principles are the same no matter what you're spraying.
> 
> I equate the little GX 19 piston pump to a siphon feed gun...it can work, but requires more pressure to overcome the fact that the paint must be sucked up through a tube before reaching the pump.
> The diaphragm pump on the ED 655 would be more like a gravity feed gun, requires less pressure due to paint being top fed and assisted by gravity.
> ...


@stelzerpaintinginc.,
The local store had access to both the ED655 and the GX19.

They both looked good (exactly what I was looking for!). Based on your comments and CaliMike's high praise, I ordered the ED655 (and the christmas light remote). Thx.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

kentdalimp said:


> Couple of things to be aware of with these smaller diaphragm pumps.
> 
> They will struggle with thick materials, So make sure you use a finish paint & primer that will work without issues.
> They need to be kept immaculately clean. (They are super easy to clean though - just don't leave materials in them overnight)
> ...


Thx.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> @stelzerpaintinginc.,
> The local store had access to both the ED655 and the GX19.
> 
> They both looked good (exactly what I was looking for!). Based on your comments and CaliMike's high praise, I ordered the ED655 (and the christmas light remote). Thx.


That's awesome. Please post follow-ups after you've had a chance to play with it. I know @MikeCalifornia takes it a step further by pairing his ED 655 with a small compressor and G15 gun. With that combo, you could produce even finer fine finishes, but I have no doubt the ED 655 would do just fine with the gun & line it comes with.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> @stelzerpaintinginc.,
> The local store had access to both the ED655 and the GX19.
> 
> They both looked good (exactly what I was looking for!). Based on your comments and CaliMike's high praise, I ordered the ED655 (and the christmas light remote). Thx.


Good call. With your titan tips, its will be great. Let me know if you need any help. 

The one thing I always do upon start up, before I dump paint in the hopper. Add a little water to the hopper, then stick a pen, screwdriver, it may come with a little plunger now, down the intake valve to unstick it. Start it up, increase pressure slightly, then trigger the water out. As it gets to the bottom, go ahead and put the round filter in, then fill with paint. Trigger back into your clean out bucket, until a little paint comes out, then trigger back into the hopper for a half minute or so, you may need to increase the pressure some depending on the thickness of paint. I have had no problem pumping all the normal enamels without ever thinning at all. A total of twice, did I just dump paint in and the intake was stuck. You will then have to put your hand in to remove the filter, then unstick the valve. Sucks!!

The other piece of advice, never use the prime valve, it is so unnecessary. Leave the prime tube and the little plastic thing off when you set it up, just make sure the prime valve is in the spray position and thank me later. A diaphram does not need to prime, unlike a piston. If you ever run the hopper dry on accident, just dump more paint in, then back the pressure off and trigger into the hopper till you get the air out.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for your generous comments and suggestions.
*Ordered a 25’ hose at same time.

Pretty excited! Looking forward to learning how to use it. Can see it being very useful.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Man, you gotta come back with a review on this thing. I once had an old campbell-hausfield diaphragm rig, but I didn't really know what to do with it. It sounded like a hive of bees.

I'd surely like to ditch the HVLP turbines and get some simple device for certain scenarios. AAS is more than what I'd need for commercial work, and that's what I've been trending into more and more.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ParamountPaint said:


> Man, you gotta come back with a review on this thing. I once had an old campbell-hausfield diaphragm rig, but I didn't really know what to do with it. It sounded like a hive of bees.
> 
> I'd surely like to ditch the HVLP turbines and get some simple device for certain scenarios. AAS is more than what I'd need for commercial work, and that's what I've been trending into more and more.


I'll definitely give feedback, but @MikeCalifornia would be the right person to do a proper review. 
There is a shortage of information on the internet for the ed655.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 3 gx19's running in my shop. So far, they have been great. It is nice having an airless that can actually utilize a quart if you want. I have never tried a diaphragm pump though. It sounds interesting too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have 3 gx19's running in my shop. So far, they have been great. It is nice having an airless that can actually utilize a quart if you want. I have never tried a diaphragm pump though. It sounds interesting too.


My biggest beef with airless rigs (aside from being a PITA to clean) is that they can sometimes use more paint to get primed and ready for spraying than you will use to actually paint the object or surfaces in question.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> My biggest beef with airless rigs (aside from being a PITA to clean) is that they can sometimes use more paint to get primed and ready for spraying than you will use to actually paint the object or surfaces in question.


Exactly.
Hoping the Ed655 solves that (hopper and does not need priming from what I understand). 

as DeanV said spraying a quart with an airless would be nice, but hoping closer to ease of HVLP cleanup.

Putting on a shorter hose too, maybe even a 1/8”x 15 footer maybe help with that issue.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

DeanV said:


> I have 3 gx19's running in my shop. So far, they have been great. It is nice having an airless that can actually utilize a quart if you want. I have never tried a diaphragm pump though. It sounds interesting too.


Dean, Do you have to run them to flush out the paint while cleaning? How do you clean yours? I've only had to clean mine once so far and I'm trying to figure out the best way. I'm not a fan of running the pump, and aging the pump, to flush out the water.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Why not just use an HVLP?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> Why not just use an HVLP?


 Some claim they haven't had good luck spraying latex with hvlp. Although I just sprayed some of that Command today through my hvlp with pretty darn good success. Quite impressive actually. 1.4 tip thinned maybe 10-15%.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> Why not just use an HVLP?


I had a contract that lasted several years that specified SnapDry for trim and doors, so I learned what worked and didn’t work pretty well.

SnapDry is a good example of paint that is difficult to shoot through HVLP. The heated air caused the paint to dry too fast, and kept clogging the tip, uneven finish, etc... Ran it through an airless and it looked great and was easy to work with, but the airless is more work cleaning-up.

I do more small-scale jobs than bigger new-construction jobs, so I’m hopeful the Titan ED655 (similar to the little Graco GX19) will work well in that application.


----------



## son of a swen (May 19, 2013)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Another option are the handheld gracos. Kind of awkward, but very portable. Maybe good for a couple doors or a fireplace.
> View attachment 111511


I bought one of the very first Greco hand held units..around 2008. I was a pain to clean, deal with the insert bag and no variable spray. I gave it away. Thinking about the new DS 300, variable spray and good reviews...I had three Wagner sprayers in a production of a product that I did for 18 yrs. Retired now...but assuming for small projects this would work...( flamable material would require the top of the line) and $$$ more than the DS 360.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I clean the GX19 like any other airless I own by using the pump to flush it with water. I have never owned one that you can hook up a garden hose to.


----------



## michaeljmann2000 (Jun 5, 2017)

I got one of the little graco's from home Depot I put it in a little black container with the yellow lid you get from costco I shoot cabinets with it works great, great for trim, struggles with high build primer but still gets it done. Simple to clean up, be nice to it, store it with paint thinner long term not coro check and you will be set for long time. Graco guy says they last about 50 gallons and he way wrong. . they are good little units.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

michaeljmann2000 said:


> I got one of the little graco's from home Depot I put it in a little black container with the yellow lid you get from costco I shoot cabinets with it works great, great for trim, struggles with high build primer but still gets it done. Simple to clean up, be nice to it, store it with paint thinner long term not coro check and you will be set for long time. Graco guy says they last about 50 gallons and he way wrong. . they are good little units.


I've owned three and indeed they lasted maybe 100 gallons. One caught on fire. One packings blew and paint went all over the internal gear housing and electronics, the other just stopped working all together.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Took eight weeks, but the ED655 finally arrived. Sweet!
Titan said they are backlogged to over 12 weeks now, as they cannot get parts for production. 

(I finished the three spray projects I wanted to use this for, but it'll keep until next time).


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> Took eight weeks, but the ED655 finally arrived. Sweet!
> Titan said they are backlogged to over 12 weeks now, as they cannot get parts for production.
> 
> (I finished the three spray projects I wanted to use this for, but it'll keep until next time).
> ...


Awesome! Kinda sucks you didn't get to use it on your last 3 projects, but at least now you'll have plenty of time to dial it in and fine tune it to be ready for the next one. Keep us posted. Nothing like getting new equipment. Makes me wanna buy something.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Awesome! Kinda sucks you didn't get to use it on your last 3 projects, but at least now you'll have plenty of time to dial it in and fine tune it to be ready for the next one. Keep us posted. Nothing like getting new equipment. Makes me wanna buy something.


I wish someone (@MikeCalifornia) would make a video on how to use this sprayer. There is so little info online about it, and it seems different than the sprayers I'm familiar with.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Cute little fella. How much hose did ya get there? Also how much did ya pay for it?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Cute little fella. How much hose did ya get there? Also how much did ya pay for it?


Nice and light!
I ordered a 25' hose- I almost never use a 50' hose, ad less hose to clean.

$780 (USD +tx - for sprayer) includes promo for 2 free HEA tips (meh).
Don't know what they charged me for hose, maybe about $30~


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Good call. With your titan tips, its will be great. Let me know if you need any help.
> 
> The one thing I always do upon start up, before I dump paint in the hopper. Add a little water to the hopper, then stick a pen, screwdriver, it may come with a little plunger now, down the intake valve to unstick it. Start it up, increase pressure slightly, then trigger the water out. As it gets to the bottom, go ahead and put the round filter in, then fill with paint. Trigger back into your clean out bucket, until a little paint comes out, then trigger back into the hopper for a half minute or so, you may need to increase the pressure some depending on the thickness of paint. I have had no problem pumping all the normal enamels without ever thinning at all. A total of twice, did I just dump paint in and the intake was stuck. You will then have to put your hand in to remove the filter, then unstick the valve. Sucks!!
> 
> The other piece of advice, never use the prime valve, it is so unnecessary. Leave the prime tube and the little plastic thing off when you set it up, just make sure the prime valve is in the spray position and thank me later. A diaphram does not need to prime, unlike a piston. If you ever run the hopper dry on accident, just dump more paint in, then back the pressure off and trigger into the hopper till you get the air out.


@MikeCalifornia,

I have a couple follow-up questions regarding the ED655...


1. Do you leave the hopper connected all the time, or do you take it apart for any reason? In other words, you just unstick the plunger through the hopper, rather than take it off?

2. Came with a 'coarse mesh screen' and the 'plastic fine-filter screen.' Do you use both? (Picture below shows both the fine screen w/ plastic fins on top, and the coarse mesh screen underneath it, or should it be the other way around?)









3. You said to leave the primer straw off. Can I assume you NEVER prime using the knob/straw? Would there be any problem if I removed the "primer knob" (it could be removed easily by unscrewing one nut)?
*I dont trust myself to not accidentally turn the primer knob, force of habit from using an airless... That would be a mess!

4. What is the function of the Outlet Valve (brass button, pictured)?









5. What is the best way to clean the unit/hopper???

*Thank you!! *


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> 4. What is the function of the Outlet Valve (brass button, pictured)?


The function of the brass valve is the same on other sprayers though setup slightly different. It functions as a spring mechanism to control a 2-way valve directing fluid flow to the return hose or the outlet valve. It also serves as a emergency pressure relief valve through the calibrated spring. With a short hose and a gravity fed hopper you don't need to prime like a traditional airless with a pickup tube.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The function of the brass valve is the same on other sprayers though setup slightly different. It functions as a spring mechanism to control a 2-way valve directing fluid flow to the return hose or the outlet valve. It also serves as a emergency pressure relief valve through the calibrated spring. With a short hose and a gravity fed hopper you don't need to prime like a traditional airless with a pickup tube.
> View attachment 112148


Thank you. I ended up calling Titan on this one.

They basically just told me to press the check valve once a day before spraying to make sure it is clear and nothing is sticking.

Interesting note, they said they sell a lot of these sprayers in California, something to do with pollution, or emissions?
The tech department seems to like them because they are so easy to repair.

Anything needing about a gallon of paint sprayed, that requires a fine finish...this is going to be my go-to!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The function of the brass valve is the same on other sprayers though setup slightly different. It functions as a spring mechanism to control a 2-way valve directing fluid flow to the return hose or the outlet valve. It also serves as a emergency pressure relief valve through the calibrated spring. With a short hose and a gravity fed hopper you don't need to prime like a traditional airless with a pickup tube.
> View attachment 112148


One of these days I'm going to reach for the primer knob (without the straw attached) and shoot paint across the room. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Kevin Staley (May 24, 2021)

Go with lvlp and a compressor man Spray-It sp 33000 is a great gun for like $80 I've done everything with it. Interior, exterior, little projects, trim, ceilings you name it


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> One of these days I'm going to reach for the primer knob (without the straw attached) and shoot paint across the room. It's just a matter of time.


Have you given this little guy a go yet? What's the consensus. Looks cool.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Have you given this little guy a go yet? What's the consensus. Looks cool.


I recently sprayed a set of 15 interior doors using it. I really like it, and plan to use it for an upcoming job (spraying the exposed ceiling in a screen porch, that has nails poking through) will only be using about a gallon of paint. The 25' hose is an improvement (imo) over the 50' for small projects- it's not in the way as much. 

After a slight learning curve I like the way it sprays- very simple to operate. Cleaning is different than traditional sprayers. Outdoors, I just used a spatula and a garden hose to clean the hopper. Still trying to think of an easy way to clean it indoors- maybe spatula and wash the hopper in a sink.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> @MikeCalifornia,
> 
> I have a couple follow-up questions regarding the ED655...
> 
> ...


Hey sorry, I don't get notices when you tag me or they go to junk
#1 I usually leave the hopper on, sometimes spin it off for transportation if its in the way. I usually poke (screwdriver works best) the intake valve before I pour anything in. As the unit gets older, I will pour a little water in, poke the valve, then turn it on to make sure its pumping.

#2 Only use one at a time, coarse for primers, fine for finishes

#3 Do not unscrew the prime valve, paint will come out of that hole. I just leave the valve in paint setting and never need to prime.

#4 Its to unstick the little outlet ball. You can remove the whole plastic black thing that holds the return tube on, it just gets in the way.

Glad you are liking it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I recently sprayed a set of 15 interior doors using it. I really like it, and plan to use it for an upcoming job (spraying the exposed ceiling in a screen porch, that has nails poking through) will only be using about a gallon of paint. The 25' hose is an improvement (imo) over the 50' for small projects- it's not in the way as much.
> 
> After a slight learning curve I like the way it sprays- very simple to operate. Cleaning is different than traditional sprayers. Outdoors, I just used a spatula and a garden hose to clean the hopper. Still trying to think of an easy way to clean it indoors- maybe spatula and wash the hopper in a sink.


I've often thought about using some kind of liner system with these hoppers


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Kevin Staley said:


> Go with lvlp and a compressor man Spray-It sp 33000 is a great gun for like $80 I've done everything with it. Interior, exterior, little projects, trim, ceilings you name it


I'd love to watch you spray an exterior with a 1/2 quart gun


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I recently sprayed a set of 15 interior doors using it. I really like it, and plan to use it for an upcoming job (spraying the exposed ceiling in a screen porch, that has nails poking through) will only be using about a gallon of paint. The 25' hose is an improvement (imo) over the 50' for small projects- it's not in the way as much.
> 
> After a slight learning curve I like the way it sprays- very simple to operate. Cleaning is different than traditional sprayers. Outdoors, I just used a spatula and a garden hose to clean the hopper. Still trying to think of an easy way to clean it indoors- maybe spatula and wash the hopper in a sink.


Something like a 3M pps2.0 system where the cups are quick disconnect to change material and have their own filters built in would be pretty slick. Or maybe just some kind of bag type liner.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Something like a 3M pps2.0 system where the cups are quick disconnect to change material and have their own filters built in would be pretty slick. Or maybe just some kind of bag type liner.


I can dig it... I'm picking up on what you're puttin' down.

Who do we write a letter to, to make it happen?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I'd love to watch you spray an exterior with a 1/2 quart gun


Or a ceiling.😂 Man you'd have some sore shoulders..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I can dig it... I'm picking up on what you're puttin' down.
> 
> Who do we write a letter to, to make it happen?


I know tritech was coming out with a sub $1000 sprayer, T3, that they like to advertise as an alternative to hvlp with their 206/208 tips with a hopper. Maybe they might be receptive to something like that?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> I can dig it... I'm picking up on what you're puttin' down.
> 
> Who do we write a letter to, to make it happen?


More like, if they just coated the inside with that super slick clear that nothing sticks to and all material just ran down to the bottom.
#5. When finished, I just run my material totally out spraying back into the can. Keep going a little even after the unit starts sucking air. Then add a half gallon of water, I take a rag and scrub the inside of the hopper first, remove the strainer, then run all the dirty water out into the clean out bucket. Then again with water, scrub the hopper, run the water out. On the third time, the water in the hopper is pretty clear, I will spray out what is in the line till its clear like the hopper, then spray out my tip, turn the unit off, remove the gun filter to clean, and then turn the unit on and run all water out. Once all water is purged, spin my gun back on, wipe out anything in the hopper.
I really need to make a video!!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> More like, if they just coated the inside with that super slick clear that nothing sticks to and all material just ran down to the bottom.
> #5. When finished, I just run my material totally out spraying back into the can. Keep going a little even after the unit starts sucking air. Then add a half gallon of water, I take a rag and scrub the inside of the hopper first, remove the strainer, then run all the dirty water out into the clean out bucket. Then again with water, scrub the hopper, run the water out. On the third time, the water in the hopper is pretty clear, I will spray out what is in the line till its clear like the hopper, then spray out my tip, turn the unit off, remove the gun filter to clean, and then turn the unit on and run all water out. Once all water is purged, spin my gun back on, wipe out anything in the hopper.
> I really need to make a video!!


You really should!
There is almost zero useful info on the web about this sprayer.

Thank you for the comments and helpful suggestions.


----------



## Scum138 (Nov 21, 2020)

I wanted to jump in this convo, as I have two of these sprayers, and indeed there is little to no info on these anywhere on the web… this should be the unofficial ed655 thread… I’m in total agreement on some kind of liner for the hopper been experimenting with things for a while nothing seems to be exactly what I want.. it would be nice to share some tips on the learning curve.. I’ve noticed some interesting differences with this pump and certain products combined with certain tips… with some products I’m still using max pressure settings with a fflp to get it to atomize which is no big deal.. but put a diff company fflp tip on same size half pressure needed..? Specifically breakthrough un thinned with titan 310 - garbage.. graco 310 perfect… no clue why… brand new tips too..


----------



## Jaxpaint (Aug 23, 2007)

Scum138 said:


> I wanted to jump in this convo, as I have two of these sprayers, and indeed there is little to no info on these anywhere on the web… this should be the unofficial ed655 thread… I’m in total agreement on some kind of liner for the hopper been experimenting with things for a while nothing seems to be exactly what I want.. it would be nice to share some tips on the learning curve.. I’ve noticed some interesting differences with this pump and certain products combined with certain tips… with some products I’m still using max pressure settings with a fflp to get it to atomize which is no big deal.. but put a diff company fflp tip on same size half pressure needed..? Specifically breakthrough un thinned with titan 310 - garbage.. graco 310 perfect… no clue why… brand new tips too..


Did you ever figure out any type of liner setup? I picked up one of these units a few months back and use it pretty much exclusively for spraying B.I.N. I have also used it with latex for a couple of smaller jobs and I love this little machine. Worth every penny IMO. I also agree that having some type of liner setup would be so beneficial. With water base products cleanup is not a big deal but with solvent base such as B.I.N. it is a bit of a pain. I end up using a half gallon or so of Denatured Alcohol to clean up each use. A liner would make this unit a breeze to clean.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

You might laugh but some years back when my titan's packings ruptured spontaneously on a job (and no repack kit with me), I ran to a nearby lowes and bought their cheap little sub $300 Graco X5 to finish some things up. I ended up keeping it around for about 4 years, using it off and on for spraying oil primer on small commercial jobs. I just gave it to a retired maintenance tech who wanted to spray their home and with a new tip they said it worked great. I can hardly believe it but being 90% plastic, it's unbelievably light. Though also a bit noisy.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaxpaint said:


> Did you ever figure out any type of liner setup? I picked up one of these units a few months back and use it pretty much exclusively for spraying B.I.N. I have also used it with latex for a couple of smaller jobs and I love this little machine. Worth every penny IMO. I also agree that having some type of liner setup would be so beneficial. With water base products cleanup is not a big deal but with solvent base such as B.I.N. it is a bit of a pain. I end up using a half gallon or so of Denatured Alcohol to clean up each use. A liner would make this unit a breeze to clean.





















Spraying a small job today, and looking for a way to minimize cleanup. 

I tried a garbage back with a small hole poked in the middle. I dunno, it worked and made cleaning up the hopper (a little) easier. I might try it again. Has anyone come up with anything better?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I just use a siphon style and always buy a full gallon. Other options for small jobs may be an hvlp or handheld airless. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I just use a siphon style and always buy a full gallon. Other options for small jobs may be an hvlp or handheld airless. 🤷‍♂️


@kevyn,
You should try the ed655.


----------

